# No More Privates in the 75th?



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 9, 2010)

Since you get an automatic E4 after Ranger School....... :uhh:




http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/September/100908-03.html


*75th Ranger Regiment streamlines selection  process*

               By Vince Little
               FORT BENNING, Ga. (Courtesy of  The Bayonet, Sept. 8,  2010) – The 75th Ranger Regiment has refined its  assessment and  selection process to expand the training and evaluation windows  for  potential candidates.
        The unit is sending some Soldiers  straight to Ranger School  from the Ranger Assessment and Selection Program  and Small Unit Ranger  Tactics course, instead of to a battalion and deployment.  The first two  to take that route – Sgt. Joshua Fish and Spc. Brendan Smith -   graduated Aug. 27.
        "What makes these guys  unique is they're the first to  graduate from RASP 1 and go on to Ranger  School," said Sgt. 1st Class  Tyson Crosby, NCOIC of RASP 1.  "Normally how it works, a guy will  graduate from RASP 1, he'll go to his  battalion, he'll train up and he  might do one or two deployments ... Then, when  his leadership  determines he's ready to go to Ranger School, they'll send him  to SURT  first. The difference here is these guys have never been to a   battalion."
               RASP 1 replaced the regiment's  Ranger Indoctrination  Program in January, Crosby said. The instruction period  for RASP 1 is  eight weeks long, compared to four under the old RIP system. RASP  1 is  for pay grades E-1 to E-5, while Soldiers E-6 and above - including   officers - go through RASP 2.
        He said the adjustments were made  to give the regiment more  time to scrutinize prospective unit members. Under  the RIP, the top  five percent of graduates were sent to Ranger School, as  selected by  cadre.
        "We want the best guys in  the (75th) Ranger Regiment," he  said. "The longer we have to assess  and select them and make sure  they're performing, the better ... That's the  reason we changed it, so  we continue to select the best guys for service in the  Ranger regiment.   "When it comes down to it,  one really good guy or great guy is better  than three average ones."
               Smith's journey went from one  station unit training  and Airborne School to RASP 1 and SURT, a three-week  regimental program  that mirrors the Warrior Training Center's Pre-Ranger  Course. Then  came 61 days in Ranger School.
        Fish, who was already in the  Army, started at RASP 1 and SURT  but had to go to Ranger School before joining  the regiment. All  Infantry sergeants seeking an assignment at the 75th must be  Ranger  School graduates. Soldiers in lower ranks can attend at a later date,   even if they failed on first attempts.
        "These guys are the first to  complete the new pipeline," said  Sgt. 1st Class Eric Bohannon,  the regiment's SURT NCOIC. "We're  definitely looking for quality over  quantity."
               The regiment must send 550 to 600  Soldiers through  RASP 1 each year to generate enough Skill Level I Rangers to  meet  operational demands - based on historical loss-and-retention trends,   according to data provided by the unit.
        The first RASP 1 class graduated  in March. The eighth  completed the course Sept. 2. The most recent group began  with 165  Soldiers, but only about 40 graduated Thursday. The regiment's   objective is nine RASP 1 classes a year.
        The last SURT class, which set  out with 84 Soldiers, sent only 48 to Ranger School, Bohannon said.
        Crosby said there are greater  advantages within this setup than what was done before under RIP.
        "It's more time that my cadre  have with the candidates," he  said. "It's more time they get to see  them in different situations to  make sure they're picking the right guys,  because what you don't want  are guys who score 300 on their PT test, they road  march really fast,  they're really strong, but they just don't have what it  takes.  Mentally, their learning curve is too steep to be in this type of unit.   We need smart guys, too."
*VOLUNTEER FOR DUTY*
               To meet minimum requirements for  the RASP and assignment in the 75th Ranger Regiment, all Soldiers must be:
               * An active-duty Army        male
        * A U.S. citizen
        * 107 or higher in General Technical score on ASVAB test
        * 240 or above (80 in each event) in Army Physical Fitness Test score
        * Airborne-qualified or agree to attend Airborne training prior to assignment
        * Eligible to obtain a secret clearance
        * Soldiers interested in joining  the unit should call  706-545-5124 or send an e-mail to 75recruit@soc.mil. For  more  information, visit ttps://www.infantry.army.mil/75thranger


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Sep 9, 2010)

Nope, not the case



> The unit is sending *some* Soldiers straight to Ranger School...





> All Infantry sergeants seeking an assignment at the 75th must be Ranger School graduates. Soldiers in lower ranks can attend at a later date, even if they failed on first attempts.



Sounds like there will still be privates. :)


----------



## RAGE275 (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh yea, lots and lots and lots of cherries =] Regiments idea behind it though is awesome. An expanded pipeline not only weeds out the physical turds a little better, but allows for the newbs to hit the ground running. At first there was the worry of the "i know everything already" idea, but the RASP curriculum follows the same SOPs and TTPs that we use in Battalion. Unlike basic training graduates moving to an Infantry battalion. All in all, it's an awesome program.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree.  Boon is just worried that if he goes back he'll have to rake rocks as an E-5!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 10, 2010)

Very true  lol


----------



## dknob (Sep 10, 2010)

they even changed the name for Pre-Ranger to SURT..
which is a good move because Regiments Pre-Ranger is night and day from all other Pre-Rangers, lol. 
The suck fest that PRC is needs to stand out. SURT just sounds like something that sucks..
"man im surting .. ".. "man this movement surts.."


----------

